# WiFi and VPN



## GoodgirlBadproblems (Jun 6, 2019)

I have had problems with my computer and phone for a while. Precautions, encryption, secure mail and a VPN does however help. I am still trying to find a good overall solution, but;

- Why does the WiFi not connect without the VPN? The mobile app does not have a kill-switch.
- Why is the WiFi suddenly unstable after I changed the password into something more difficult? Somehow managing to reinstall VPN did not help.
- Why did the Wifi (only on my phone) suddenly disconnect, and refuses to reconnect? The field for password says "unchanged" in grey.

I would be very grateful for thoughts on what I can do about this.

I use NordVPN. This phone is a Samsung Galaxy S8. The WiFi is private and passord-protected, and the router is an Asus one.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Androids are inherently insecure. A skilled attacker with the right hacking tools can successfully take over a cell phone just from you making an outbound call. Then they are in control and anything you do can be undone.

In Android 8, inside the Connections panel , VPN settings, there is an option to require that no WiFi connection can be made without the VPN being active.

In your router, there might be a setting for WiFi 'refresh' time. This sets the time in seconds of how long before a changed WiFi setting takes effect and is broadcasted to all devices.


----------

